# Miss Brittney



## Amanda21 (Jun 16, 2006)

this is my ESS Britt. she's 7 years old. and she still acts like a puppy! LOL omgosh she's crazy. LOL 

*looking over the edge of the deck*









*getting ready to go swimming*









*being a goodgirl. LOL*


----------



## OwnedBySix (Jun 12, 2006)

adorable


----------



## Amanda21 (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks!  

in person though her head looks sooo much like a pit bull. and its werid because we know shes a purebreed. we met both parnets. well when the mom would come out from hiding. lol. 
it's werid


----------



## sheltieluver4 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Aw*

I love brittanys, they r soo cute !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cute pics.


----------



## Amanda21 (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks  but she's a Purebreed English Spinger Spaniel. her lines come all the way from England, so my dad wanted an Enlgish name. lol


----------



## retriever crazy (Apr 2, 2006)

wow! she does not look 7! i have a 5 year old black lab and she looks older then her. i thought brittney was like 3 or something. she is very adorable!


----------



## luvmylabs (Jun 28, 2006)

What a cutie!!


----------



## Amanda21 (Jun 16, 2006)

yeah you deff can't tell she's that old. but if you look closly at her ears you will see grey hairs. i think it's because of all the white on her you can't really see.


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Beautiful! They're one of my favorite breeds. I love Spaniels in general.


----------



## KSTollers (May 27, 2009)

Very sweet looking little girl! She looks like a cuddler to me!  Love the swimming pool pic. lol


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Great pictures. She looks like such a sweetheart!


----------



## Britt Caleb & Enzo (Mar 28, 2009)

Your dog and I share the same name, lol! Mine's just spelled a little differently. 

She's beautiful, and still looks so youthful! I'd never guessed she was 7.


----------

